# Dahlia's Waiting Thread :) Due the 5th



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, last one of the year for me  
She's due the 5th of October  Interesting to see what colors she'll throw  The sire's polled so that means hopefully no disbudding for at least 1 of the kids 
She's a 6 1/2 year old doe, had twins last freshening.
So...
How many?
What colors?
When?
What genders?
And any name suggestions? 

Here they are! 
Dahlia-1st Pic
Sire-2nd pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Who's the buck?

She's such a pretty doe  

Hmm.. I'm thinking buck/doe twins  and umm.. Buckskin in color  lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who's the buck?
> 
> She's such a pretty doe
> 
> Hmm.. I'm thinking buck/doe twins  and umm.. Buckskin in color  lol!


His registered name is Mountain Country Taz...but he's not registered with the ADGA so you can't look him up :shrug: 
Thanks !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! Pretty girl!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Karen


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Is that her right now?

I'll say one doe who looks like mom and she'll be on time. I'm bad at names.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

That picture was taken a few weeks ago, I'll get some more recent ones later


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, ok. I might change my mind with the new pics. She sure is pretty.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty girl!  I think twins or trips, light buckskin, red buckskin (no idea if that's how you would say it in ND talk), or chamis


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Twins, one doe, one buck


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welp, no kids yet, but I'm guessing she might go tomorrow or the next day, but fingers crossed she'll wait till the blood moon on the 8th! :greengrin:
Meanwhile any more guesses?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine had twins last evening. one doe and one buck. I'm guessing the same. Hope she goes soon for you


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dahlia had her kids!  1 doe 1 buck! I'll upload pics later


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

YAY!:leap:
Me want to see your babies. Must upload pictures NOW!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

margaret said:


> YAY!:leap:
> Me want to see your babies. Must upload pictures NOW!


The boy looks like Dahlia, and the girl looks like Dahlia with a white spot on both of her sides and a white patch on her head 
I'm in town so I'll get some when I get back


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

OK, so not the best pics but don't be too picky! :lol:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ohhh! So very sweet!!! Congratulations on your beautiful pair!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just an updated pic  girl is the one with the white spot on her head, and she's polled!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You gonna keep her??


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You gonna keep her??


I guess so :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Til the end of next year I guess :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You should freshen her out first  see how she turns out!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah, we'll see how it goes


----------

